# my Anacharis are dying....please help!



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Anacharis does well in cooler, hard water.


----------



## jacketherington (Oct 7, 2011)

It's probably the light. I have anacharis in a bowl with no filter or heater and it's doing great. Most stock bulbs are pretty worthless for plant growth.


----------



## Terries (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks!!

I will try to find out what kind of bulb I have...but it sounds like anacharis isn't right for me...which other plants would do better with my setup..particularly temperature wise?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aqautic Plants*

Hello Terries...

Here are the basics to having a planted tank:

You must match the lighting to the plant's requirements. Anacharis needs moderate to bright light. So ideally, you need a couple of 6500 K bulbs totalling 50 to 60 watts. If you don't have that much light, then you can float it close to the light by attaching it loosely to a small piece of driftwood with some thin sewing thread. It doesn't need to be planted. This is what I do and my Anacharis grows very well. 

Aquatic plants need water with high mineral levels. Just remove and replace half the water in the tank every week with pure, treated tap water. This keeps the water chemistry stable.

Aquatic plants need nutrients. They get them from a well fish-stocked
tank or a commercial fertilizer in dry, liquid or granules. Just dose according to container instructions.

This is all it really takes to have a nicely planted, healthy tank.

B


----------



## Terries (Feb 22, 2012)

@BBradbury

Which brand/type of fertilizer would you recommend for anacharis? Also would certain fertilizers affect my fish in any way good or bad? I have 7 female bettas. Also would you consider my tank to be well fish-stocked? 7 bettas/29 gallons?

here is a pic...as you can see the bottoms are turning brown. This picture is 2 days old and they have gotten slightly worse since then 









I took this picture at night with only the tank light on. Is it bright enough? probably not huh...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@BBradbury +1
@Rainer +1

In short, Anacharis is a cold-water plant (great with goldfish). Mid 60 low 70F it can handle, but will die off in your tank at 81F. So, it behaves as expected.

Betas also love taller denser plants so that they can rest on top of them.
Water Wisteria and Water Sprite should work for you much better then Anacharis. Good luck.


----------



## Terries (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I just looked up water wisteria...seems like a good match...

I also got to look at my light and it seems to be 20W...is this suitable for water wisteria? Im willing to get a new light if not.


Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

